# EHU --- £10 a night !!!!



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just been looking at the Drayton manor theme park website, considering a visit with the grandkids and staying in their new campsite..

Standard pitch £15 a night
Electric pitch £25 a night !!!!!! 
Thats one expensive electic bill.. 

Drayton camping..


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow...that reminds me of our very first night out at a CL. The EHU was metered and it cost us £6 electricity for 5 hours.....we didn't make it the night...legged it home as I calculated it would cost us about £20 extra!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The EHU was metered and it cost us £6 electricity for 5 hours.


You must have been burning some amount of leccy to run up that kind of bill since there are tight controls on what a reseller can charge.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't think we were using that much....all I know is we were green...didn't question it...just decided to cut our losses and never go back.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*ehu*

: D THIS IS AN ABSOLUTE RIP OFF ! THIS BECAMPSITEED TO THE SHOULDER CAMSITE Council for Wholesale Electricity PROFITEERING.IT IS AN OVER TO CHARGE FOR offense Anyone Using Electricity .
FAR TO MANY SITES ARE NOW Trying TO RIP U.S. ALL OFF , For Good In SÄKE USE ONLY £ 15.00 - £ 20.00 MAX A WEEK ON MY CARD METER .
BOTH THE LARGE CLUBS ARE AT IT TOO THE CCC AND THE C.C. TOO .
SOMETHING BE DONE ABOUT IT SHOULDER .


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I didn't think we were using that much....all I know is we were green...didn't question it...just decided to cut our losses and never go back.


Please - name and shame - to help others avoid this rip off.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Stayed at Drayton Manor when it was a new campsite in 1968. It was expensive then.
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wow thats expensive, now why did I have the notion that camsites were not allowed to profit from the 'resale' of leccy?????
Must go a searching.....................................

A quick search found this here

*Electricity
New regulations set by the Office of Gas and Electricity Markets (Ofgem) prevent organisations sellingon
electricity at higher prices than they paid for it. Ofgem says the rises are necessary because of changes
brought about by the Utilities Act 2000. Now, power can only be resold at the same price it was bought for whatever
that may be, as rates vary between suppliers otherwise
known as MRP (maximum resale price).*


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Wow thats expensive, now why did I have the notion that camsites were not allowed to profit from the 'resale' of leccy?????
> Must go a searching.....................................
> 
> A quick search found this here
> ...


Carol, you are absolutely right, but these sites get around it by not reselling the electricity. They no longer charge per unit, which would be illegal, but charge for providing the facility. Now you have the situation where you are paying for the cable and socket, but the electricity is free.
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thats expensive, now why did I have the notion that camsites were not allowed to profit from the 'resale' of leccy?????
> ...


Now that is bugger sneaky!! As are all the other weird extras campsites charge. Next they will want to charge you if you bend a bit of grass....................................


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Note the last line of their home page !

*"Sorry, bookings can not be taken at this time."*

That's all right then, 'cos you're unlikely to get any !


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I think it's time for a change in the law to force ALL caravan and camping sites to charge for electric at a rate of so many pence per Kwh via a metered system.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: EHU --- £10 A NIGHT !!!!*



tonka said:


> Just been looking at the Drayton manor theme park website, considering a visit with the grandkids and staying in their new campsite..
> 
> Standard pitch £15 a night
> Electric pitch £25 a night !!!!!!
> ...


Plus *£5* per night for an awning!!!!   8O 8O

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hook up*

Hi

I am paying £3.50 per night in the UK for a "service pitch" that includes the provision of hook up. I think that is good value for money for me. The heating has been on since about 1800 yesterday on an 1800 watt setting, plus the fridge, kettle, microwave, tv, battery charger etc. The heating will go off in a minute though. In winter, the value for money is even greater as the heating is on 24/7.

The Camping Municipal charges 4.00 euro per night for hook up.

The Italian site charges 25 cents per KWH.

When I stayed at Rudding Park a couple of years ago, the pitch had a meter, but I was "all inclusive". I do recall though that I seemed to be using at least £5 per day, based on 10p per KWH.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EHU*



Zozzer said:


> I think it's time for a change in the law to force ALL caravan and camping sites to charge for electric at a rate of so many pence per Kwh via a metered system.


Fully agree with this as it would encourage less waste - for example - caravan owners going out for the day and leaving the convector heater blasting away in the awning.

Russell


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Know a nice little adults only cs or is it cl not sure which, metered electricity, most of the people there were regulars, when chatting one of them told me he had been there for 4 days and was just about to put another £1 in the meter, weather was reasonable, but we did need a bit of heating and they were heating water and the van and cooking and fridge had satellite dish out so assume tv too! 
Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Carol they will start to charge for cutting the grass on your pitch if left to grow for two weeks. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Metered would be good as we hardly use any. Im not really fussed about having EHU anyway. Our heating is gas and the shower / water heater whilst it works on EHU is much better on gas. We dont even plug in the leccy kettle for fear of tripping it so use gas for that as well. All leccy does for us is charge the battery and power a low wattage TV really.

Do people really leave heaters on all day and go out? What a waste and very selfish.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

That's one of the nice differences between some of the CC sites and the C&CC sites. The C&CC standard pitch does not include EHU so folks like us that don't need it don't have to pay for it. Whereas the CC sites have an all inclusive price so we have to pay for EHU even though we don't use it.

At least in this exhorbitant case they don't force you to have EHU but they would get you with £5 for the awning. Vote with your feet - that's what we do.. :lol: :lol:

I don't have a problem with metering - many of the private French sites do in winter.

Unfortunately barryd, many of our tugger colleagues do exactly that - leave heaters on in the awning, all day and night. Some are very selfish.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Most UK sites are out to rip us off some way or another, if only we had an aires network like here in France. Now on aire at Rugles (dept 27), free overnight parking, free services including EHU and nice parkland setting near town centre. Even free wi-fi in town centre, so able to send this! Hence we spend as much time as we can here in France, and as a bonus again sitting under clear blue skies with temp already 25 degrees C.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

By having metered electric it would make the site more conscious of their own electric consumption around the site. 24hr Lighting and heating of toilet / shower blocks is terribly wastefull, but how many sites use motion sensors to cut back on waste.

I think charging for electric on a daily rate is a rip off as it only benefits the site. Some types of metered electric benefits the customers as when they leave the site, there may be unused credit that can be used by the next customer to plug in.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We recently stopped at the site in Ghent and they charged electric on a metered basis - we paid about 80 cents for the 2 days we were there - we've used a CS in Oxfordshire where the Electricity is metered.

The clubs COULD set up a full metered system, but if they did that and charged the customer the actual power used, they couldn't recover the costs of the installation of the infrastructure to get the power to your pitch. This ruling was a godsend to them because they could use it as an excuse to either do a "combined" charge like the CC or do a "service" pitch charge like the CCC - that way they can recover the infrastructure cost as well as the usage cost in the "service" pitch charge. If they had a metered system, they would have to add the infrastructure charge to the pitch fee (and possibly have different pitch charges?).

Whenever I can on CCC sites (apart from in the winter season when I use more power), I have a standard pitch - £3.50 a night just to use a few pence worth of electric is not good value to me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I stayed on two lovely little CL's in the south at Christmas / New year and they were £6 including EHU. I felt like I was ripping them off! I dont know how they could possibly be making any money. 

Been on a few Stelplatz that had an EHU metre. Really good and cheap and often you find one thats got credit on it. I think as a previous poster said however, too expensive to install here and it will decrease profits for the site.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Roll on September and French aires
Sue


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> I think it's time for a change in the law to force ALL caravan and camping sites to charge for electric at a rate of so many pence per Kwh via a metered system.


That really is a daft idea, you would just get thousand of small sites to withdraw electric hook up.

Meters are a pain in the bum to the wardens and to the guests. When you leave there has to be a meter reading for a final bill, so no early starts leaving before the office is open, or leaving in the evening once the office is closed.

The majority of people that use a metered service, normally on larger sites with loads of staff and facilities(which normally means very expensive sites), report that their usage is actually higher than they realise.

It is not uncommon for us when we carry out random checks (to establish what campers are actually using) to find that motorhomes and caravans, in the winter are using more power than a small/medium sized house given the lack/poor insulation and inefficient heating and hot water systems, in comparison to domestic equipment.

Our site charges start from £13 per night including electricity. I guarantee that everyday someone (or multiples) will trip the Micro Circuit Breakers (MCB) which is rated at 10amp This is not the RCCD earth device but the equivalent of a fuse, which means that they are using more than 10 amps which is about 2200 watts so costing us over a 24 hour period £5.76! out of our £13.00 which of course isn't £13.00 as the VAT is £1.94 is actually £11.06! Subtract the £5.76 and we are left with £5.30

That £5.30 has to pay the wardens, insurance, advertising, rates, maintenance and of course the electricity and heating for the luxury shower block the dusk to dawn lights, as well as going towards paying back the £350,000.00 spent developing the site, having all of the massive engineering works undertaken!

Now I am not suggesting that everyone uses that much electricity all of the time, but the to sprout that all campsites should be made to have meters installed would cost so much, many wouldn't bother, making demand for those that were left, forcing up the prices campers pay.

There would have to be a registration scheme which would cost money, that money would be passed onto the customers: you

The equipment would have to be checked, that cost would be passed onto you.

The equipment would have to be insured, that cost would be passed on to you!

In short, it would restrict the times you could arrive and leave a site, and as with any meter probably cost you the same if not more, and there would be fewer sites around with hook up and those sites would start to pass their additional charges on to you!
If you don't like going to sites where they make a separate charge for things simply don't go there, it is so simple.

When people tell me that they wouldn't stay at our site because of this or that, I simply say "thank you" happy in the knowledge that the majority of people find our charges and rules acceptable and fair, and the site ticks over very nicely people without people that think that we should change our rules to suit what they think!

Eddie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We all know you can't please all the people all the time Eddie.
I gave up trying 28 years ago. You might have noticed... :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Good post by Eddie.

How many people have the attitude that since they are paying for it they can use the full 10 amp or 15 amp EHU? Not very green, is it.

Also how many people are aware of the actual rate per KwH their supplier charges for their home electricity supply? If I were to use 10 amps for 24 hours I calculate I would be charged @£8.50 (+ VAT).

So I am frugal with electricity whether at home or on a pitch. I just need enough to run my fridge, 2 fluorescent lights and battery charger. No TV, no Aircon, no halogen lighting, no water or space heating. Campsite owners must love me and my 3 amp EHU requirement.


SD


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Eddie,

I hear what you say and have to agree with you about the cost of providing EHU. I guess that for the majority of folks an all inclusive price makes it easy to work out.
We have invested in Solar panels, additional batteries, inverters and LPG tanks so that we don't require EHU - even in winter. Presumably if we turned up at your site we would have to pay for something we don't use - right?

On the other hand we have been to CC sites where heaters have been blasting out all day and night in awnings with the owners nowhere to be seen - that can't be right either.

There is no easy answer I guess that would be fair to all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is 'renters' innit...?

Don't matter if it's accommodation, cars, vans, holiday homes or cement mixers. A tenant/renter can wear it out in a fraction of the time an owner would. 

We made the mistake giving free electricity to our first tenants as it was too difficult to separate and charge. So they left electric fires on in every room and almost set the place alight. 

Ray.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Hi Eddie,
> 
> I hear what you say and have to agree with you about the cost of providing EHU. I guess that for the majority of folks an all inclusive price makes it easy to work out.
> We have invested in Solar panels, additional batteries, inverters and LPG tanks so that we don't require EHU - even in winter. Presumably if we turned up at your site we would have to pay for something we don't use - right?
> ...


Truthfully? we used to offer electric free pitching, only to watch people in the dead of night plug in and un plug early in the morning, and yes we could shut areas down or turn poles off, but that is so much more hassle for the wardens, so we simply charge £13 a night with electric, which the majority of people want.

The people that plug in at night are the same ilk that steal the charity boxes, break open the coin operated equipment in the laundry or put foreign coins in and steal stuff from other guests!

Eddie


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Although not up to the heady heights of £10 per night I have been looking at the price of campsites and therefore hookup on the west coast of France. Apart from the price of the campsite hookups are now up to €7 per night. 

I was quite shocked at the cost for what amounts to in summer of running the fridge and boiling the odd kettle. 

I am now working out if i can survive with not using a hookup at all ie will the gas last.

Derek


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Think I'd like the pitch for that price (the price of the leccy)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's time for a change in the law to force ALL caravan and camping sites to charge for electric at a rate of so many pence per Kwh via a metered system.
> ...


If the major electricity suppliers in the UK can lay power cable and install meters in every home and business in country, employ thousands of meter readers and STILL make billions of pounds profit. I'm sure you can install few meters and whilst maintaining profits.

The real problem is that many campsites abuse the electricity charge and see it as a nice little earner. And so come up with this pleading poverty, "we can't afford it".

Metering does NOT place any restrictions on people leaving the any site. Those wishing to leave early in a morning before office get their backsides out of bed can do so by having the meter read the evening before and the electric hookup disconnected.

There are many forms of metering, and by far the best is the coin operated electricity bollards used on Aires and Stellplatz.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

eddievanbitz said:


> Truthfully? we used to offer electric free pitching, only to watch people in the dead of night plug in and un plug early in the morning, and yes we could shut areas down or turn poles off, but that is so much more hassle for the wardens, so we simply charge £13 a night with electric, which the majority of people want.
> 
> The people that plug in at night are the same ilk that steal the charity boxes, break open the coin operated equipment in the laundry or put foreign coins in and steal stuff from other guests!
> 
> Eddie


This intrigues me Eddie so bear with me. Were you physically watching people in the middle of the night, or using some monitoring equipment as part of the electrical system you had?

I'd agree with you on your second point. There's nothing worse than feeling unsafe on a site you've payed good money to be on. That's why I don't feel comfortable on sites at the weekend as the middle class families blow in.

yozz 8)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Vennwood said:


> We have invested in Solar panels, additional batteries, inverters and LPG tanks so that we don't require EHU - even in winter. Presumably if we turned up at your site we would have to pay for something we don't use - right?


...but equally presumably you made that investment in the full knowledge that in many places you'd be charged the same whether you used the hookup or not.

It's the nature of any campsite that you pay for the facilities, whether or not you use them. If you start slicing & dicing according to what is and isn't used, you just add extra admin cost and as Eddie says, people game the system. I don't have kids but I don't ask for a discount for the playground not getting any wear & tear from my visit (well, unless I'm very drunk... :lol: )

Back to the original, it's unfortunate that the info from Drayton Manor is less than forthcoming. It may well be, for example, that the electric pitches are better sited or are larger.

Paul


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> If the major electricity suppliers in the UK can lay power cable and install meters in every home and business in country, employ thousands of meter readers and STILL make billions of pounds profit. I'm sure you can install few meters and whilst maintaining profits.


If your so good with giving advice, I am sure that you could open a campsite and make a fortune! I think the turnover of the two business are a tad different!



> The real problem is that many campsites abuse the electricity charge and see it as a nice little earner. And so come up with this pleading poverty, "we can't afford it".


We don't see it that way, and I have never met anyone that see's electricity as a "nice little earner" I have never said that "We can't afford it" I just do not see the potential for an increase in business attracting people that want to pick and choose how we get paid. It would be like going into a resturant and then complaining about the prices or the menu! I would agree that complaining about the service is justified, but not the way the business operates.



> Metering does NOT place any restrictions on people leaving the any site. Those wishing to leave early in a morning before office get their backsides out of bed can do so by having the meter read the evening before and the electric hookup disconnected.


"backsides out of bed? you certainly have a downer on campsites! Our wardens work their backsides off as they love the job, but hey guess what? they need sleep to? As for having the electricity disconnected the night before, people that want electric want electric! They don't want to huddle around a candle in their jumpers trying to eek out the battery a few more minutes! If they wanted that level of comfort, they would be in a tent LOL



> There are many forms of metering, and by far the best is the coin operated electricity bollards used on Aires and Stellplatz.


Yep just like the coin meters we kept having broken open, and the money stolen!

You seem to have missed the plot, the MAJORITY of people want electric! Fact! People that don't, tend to go to sites that don't have electric.

Why would we want to spend money on a site that opened in 2005 when the level of occupancy at the site is excellent? Our customers enjoy staying at Cornish Farm Touring Park, so we have no need to change what we do.

Surely the point isn't if you use the washing up area, or the play area, or the electricity, or the shaver points or the hot water or the family room, all of which points would be genuine reasons to slice the bill up for non use, but the point must be how much you charge? If there are facilities there that you don't use, but the overall charge is fair, that is what matters.

Taunton Services between J25 and J26 on the M5 £17.50 a night for caravans or motorhomes! The area smells of pi55 and it is so noisy with the lorries in and out all night long and the refrigerated units. No facilities except the ones in the services and hey guess what? Blessed relief no hook up! so £13 stay on a 89% Four Pennant AA listed site that has won national awards, and you get electric if you want it, or £17.50 in the motorway services, your principles intact, not paying for electric!

It is what you pay, more that what you get in my opinion.



Yozz said:


> Were you physically watching people in the middle of the night, or using some monitoring equipment as part of the electrical system you had?


Neither, the wardens live on site so use the facilities and wander around at night! You wouldn't believe what they see at night!

Re middle class? I don't do politics I find people that do quite boring!

Eddie

Also


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Not sure I'd believe what they tell you they see either :roll: 

yozz 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EHU*

From my past experience working on campsites, the majority of visitors arrive with a caravan - probably 80 - 85%. I am not aware of any caravans that have two leisure batteries and thus, it is possible the caravan users force the market place slightly in respect of pitches with EHU.

I also recall answering the phone many times, even at peak periods such as bank holidays and when I could only offer a standard pitch without EHU, this was declined.

Eddie has the correct approach in my opinion.

As a side issue, and as a single traveller, the two big clubs offer great value as they charge per person rather than per pitch. In low season, some CCC sites are as little as £10 per night including EHU.

Sites that have a standard pitch fee are poorer value to the single traveller. Why should I pay the same as a twin axle caravan next door with 6 people in it, using more water in the showers etc etc, generating more rubbish, filling more bins.

Saying that though, I have found from experience that a privately owned site is more likely to offer a discount to long stayers, something that the two big clubs cannot do.

Russell


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Good points Russell.

Eddie I find it difficult to trust people who change their posts after the event to try to make themselves look better...

yozz 8)


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

I have a small CS Site here on the edge of the New Forest, since installing ehu's I have seen my electricity bill soar!

I too have lost count of the number of times I have had to go to reset the 10amp trips, I now leave the cabinet unlocked.

I pay 16p a unit and it works out that if someone uses 10 amps continuously for a whole day the cost is approx £8.40p so as I only charge £9 not much profit there!!

I have just taken delivery of 5 new meters and will soon have them installed, I shall then drop the price of a pich to £7 and charge electric at 16p per unit so the campers can use as little or much as they like!!!

I have also been amazed at the wastage of electricity such as little things like leaving a small outside light on for days at a time, or as in one case having the air con running on an RVwith the door open.

Regards Pat


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

GerryD said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thats expensive, now why did I have the notion that camsites were not allowed to profit from the 'resale' of leccy?????
> ...


So that where Ryanair got the idea from!!!


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

*Electric prices*

You think that's expensive? Just exhibited at Knutsford show and paid a whopping £130.00 for electric for our show caravan for Fr, Sat and Sun!!! Warners will be hearing from me about this particularly as the stand next to us got a free days electric before moving because their pitch was in a bad place they felt. Looking at solar panel now so after 5 or 6 shows, I get my money back!

Sorry, I know we're discussing campsites but need to offload! 

Darren


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

A campsite owner like any retailer provides a "Service" if you don't like what he charges, don't use his "Service" simples.

olley


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Electric prices*



BespokeRugs said:


> You think that's expensive? Just exhibited at Knutsford show and paid a whopping £130.00 for electric for our show caravan for Fr, Sat and Sun!!! Warners will be hearing from me about this particularly as the stand next to us got a free days electric before moving because their pitch was in a bad place they felt. Looking at solar panel now so after 5 or 6 shows, I get my money back!
> 
> Sorry, I know we're discussing campsites but need to offload!
> 
> Darren


Today I was looking at tickets for the Midland Game Fair and although it is only 20mins away in the car, thought it would be nice to take the MH and stay the weekend.
Tickets for 2 for 2 days £52
Camping pitch for w/e £65 
Camping pitch with EHU £110 8O

I'm not sure if the camping fee is for 2 or 3 nights but I think we'll just 
go for the day.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesting topic!

Under the Resale of Electricity Act or some thing similiar a reseller of electricity is not allowed to charge more for electricity than what he actually pays for it.

On a non metered supply I would have thought that the same would apply, for example my marina charges a flat rate for visitors on non metered of £3 per night and that is fair enough because with everything running a buyer could consume that amount.

But a motorhome.............................

Food for thought for any barrack room lawyers!

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hello Peter

As I think another poster mentioned on this or another thread, the campsites use the argument that they are charging for the use of the equipment/connection that they installed at their expense.

The legislation is aimed more at the situation where a landlord tries to charge in excess of the electricity supplier's charges, but where the landlord has done nothing, since the supply to the house already existed.

On the basis of this distinction I think the campsites' argument holds water, but am prepared to be corrected if anybody can quote chapter and verse, rather than just a 'barrack room lawyer's' opinion (Like mine !)

Geoff


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

The trouble is a site with electricity is not necessarily a similar site to the non-electric with JUST electricity added. The extra cost is not necessarily the just the extra cost of the electricity. 

The pitch may be much larger, next to the river, have good views over the mountains, be nearer to the facilities and it may have its own water supply and drainage so make sure what extra you are paying for before.

I visit campsites for a campsite guide and many campsites do offer pitches with or without electricity as well as "super pitches" with many extras. Others only have pitches with everything or pitches with nothing.

Whether these super pitches are of good value is a personal choice only you can make.

Campsite pricing can vary from a full simple choices to a nightmare situation so complex nobody seems to fully understand it.

Often in the low season there are few extra charges, it's in the high season that they ramp up prices.

have you thought that campsites, especially in Europe have to make virtually all their money from a six week period in July and Aug. For the rest of the year they are running at a huge loss.

Many campers often complain that swimming pools are not heated in the low season. here's the dilemma. If a campsite fits a heating system which will be mainly used in the low season then it is the high-season campers (who don't need the system) who will pay for it.

My friends campsite in the Auvergne in France had a sudden inspection at the beginning of June and were told that they must immediately rewire all the buildings and replace all EHU boxes so that the could be kept locked but had an external push button to reset the circuit after it had blown. These boxes were £400 each and £100 to fit. Twenty four boxes - £12000 just for the boxes.

The electrical rewiring was also a staggering amount. Then.... you have to get all the necessary test certificate - atr another large cost.

So you all think that £1 a night is a realistic payment for electricity.

Come on grow up and join the real world.

It's not until you help to run a campsite that you realise the huge hidden charges.


----------



## MarkandSue (Feb 13, 2009)

yozz said:


> Not sure I'd believe what they tell you they see either :roll:
> 
> yozz 8)


We only tell him what he needs to hear.......oh and anything he might find interesting (with pics). ;-)


----------



## terrydactyl (Feb 28, 2010)

Surely there is a fairer way, which is the one we used to have in the CC an CC&C. I am old enough to remember the days when with the CC you elected to have an 'electric' or 'non-electric' pitch. This idea vanished when presumably the CC found it could make more money by lumping the electricity in with the standard pitch fee. Oh, sorry! not to make more money, it was to provide a 'better service'.
In the 'old days' you were also charged for an awning. Not so now, the caravanner with van, awning, car (sometimes two cars!) pays the same amount as a camper van taking up a quarter of the space. But I suppose that should be another moan in another thread!
The CC&C do something similar to the CC but call it a 'service pitch' This means that you pay extra if you want electricity OR hardstanding. This means that you pay the charge whether you get one item or both. It would be better for both clubs to charge on a 'per item' basis. Surely that would be better for everybody?
Terry


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

The sites are no longer allowed to sell electricity at a fixed charge for a given period when they have bought it at so much a unit. So they must have prices for different products, one type of pitch that excludes electricity and another type of pitch that includes it. As usual it's all very vague and open to all types of misinterpretation. 

So... it's not all the fault of the campsite owners.


----------

